# LIchtschein hinter Text



## hubbl (25. Januar 2005)

Tach auch

   Ich weiß echt nicht mit welchem Programm ich den folgenden Effekt machen kann:

 ALso ich möchte einen Text haben oder auch ein simpel gebautes Objekt und möchte dahinter so ein Lichschein haben, wie er in einigen Game Movies z.B. Fragmovies von CS ist oder so.
   Mit welchem Programm lässt sich das am einfachsten machen und wenn mit welchem Filter oder Effeckt?

   mfg

  edit:\\Um mal etwas klarer zu werden hier ein Beispiel:






 So in etwa, eben nur animiert :]

 mfg


----------



## meta_grafix (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

das geht mit After Effects und mit Shine von Trapcode. Oder mit einem der Sapphire PlugIns von Genarts.

Gruß


----------



## hubbl (25. Januar 2005)

Vielen DAnk habs mir sofort gesaugt und war genau was ich gesucht hab 

mfg


----------



## meta_grafix (25. Januar 2005)

Wobei das PlugIn 'Shine' von Trapcode nicht ganz so teuer ist. Wie Du bemerkt hast, ist bei der Demo-Version, die man sich kostenfrei downloaden kann, ein rotes Kreuz auf das Bild gezeichnet. Dies verschwindet wenn man den käuflich erworbenen Registrierungscode eingegeben hat. Aussagen wie '..habs mir sofort gesaugt..' haben immer ein gewissen Beigeschmack.

Gruß


----------



## hubbl (25. Januar 2005)

meta_grafix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wobei das PlugIn 'Shine' von Trapcode nicht ganz so teuer ist. Wie Du bemerkt hast, ist bei der Demo-Version, die man sich kostenfrei downloaden kann, ein rotes Kreuz auf das Bild gezeichnet. Dies verschwindet wenn man den käuflich erworbenen Registrierungscode eingegeben hat. *Aussagen wie '..habs mir sofort gesaugt..' haben immer ein gewissen Beigeschmack.*
> 
> Gruß


 
 ja stimmt schon aber erst ma reicht mir das, ich bin ja noch "frisch"


----------

